# New 92A1!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes... I have added to the Wheel...

I still need an Elite II hammer and those special grips from WAL (a guy at the Beretta Forum that installs medallions in the grip panels)... But, it does have a D spring. And, I removed that Italian roll pin and put in the USA style lanyard loop pin

Just a super quick photo from my phone:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Normally I'd say that somebody has a problem, but I hear folks who live in glass houses shouldn't chuck rocks... :mrgreen:

Nice pistola!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I do have a SLIGHT Beretta problem


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

congrats

beretta collection is an addiction as well--especially WC berettas


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice addition to the Beretta Bunch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There will be a new "wheel" pic with it added soon 

The last pic:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> There will be a new "wheel" pic with it added soon
> 
> The last pic:


Now that picture right there is the epitome of gun porn! I felt so "dirty" just peaking at it!!
Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my 92A1 shot fine this morning. Just finished cleaning it, and I boxed up the slide. I will be sending the slide to Trijicon next week. Also, I am sending my existing Hogue grips to WAL (guy at the Beretta Forum) - for that medallion install that I have on all my other Hogue grips... So, I packed those up to ship to him as well. 

I got my Skeleton hammer in from Beretta this morning, and a D spring as well (I had swiped a D spring out of another Beretta in order to go shoot the 92A1 this morning).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I do have a SLIGHT Beretta problem


You go by the name "Shipwreck", but I think you ought to use my handle of berettatoter! Lol. Nice pistol Shipwreck. :mrgreen:


----------

